# What tire size for 15X7 wheel, et 13 on MK2, where to buy tires? Details inside



## LiBlackRabbit (Oct 8, 2003)

Car: VW MK2 GTI
Engine: 2.0 16V
Suspension: Bilstein Shocks, Neuspeed Race
Wheel: BBS Mahle
Size: 15X7, ET 13
Tired Wanted: Summer/spring (already have winter wheels)
What size tire should I be looking at? Where is a good place to buy tires? http://www.tireack.com or http://www.edgeracing.com ??
The wheel:









_Modified by LiBlackRabbit at 10:24 AM 3-6-2008_


_Modified by LiBlackRabbit at 10:28 AM 3-6-2008_


----------



## RodNI (Mar 21, 2007)

on 15X7 ppl usually go for 195/50/15 or 195/45/15, in the 195/50 there are many many options! 195/45 limitted and more $$. I guess you'd have to say weather you want streach or not. 195 with wont really have strech per say. Now question for you...how much your drpo is and with ET13 do you poke & rub? or did you mean ET31??


_Modified by RodNI at 6:58 PM 3-9-2008_


----------



## LiBlackRabbit (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (RodNI)*

No ET13...its a bmw fitment wheel actually.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (LiBlackRabbit)*

you can run 195/45s but no matter what tire size you run those wheels are gona poke like mad...
since they are BMW fitment, you're gona have to run adapters... and the smallest adapters you can buy without custom work is 20mm... leaves you with a final offset of et-7...


----------



## sully32 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: What tire size for 15X7 wheel, et 13 on MK2, where to buy tires? Details inside (LiBlackRabbit)*

Would you be interested in a sale or trade of these wheels? They are perfect for my old E21, perhaps we can work out something for the correct offset for your VW.
Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: What tire size for 15X7 wheel, et 13 on MK2, where to buy tires? Details inside (LiBlackRabbit)*

all this bs talk of poke, on a mk2 gti 16v they will be flush with the fender flares, its like running a stock wheel with 20-25mm spacers


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (eurobred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobred* »_you can run 195/45s but no matter what tire size you run those wheels are gona poke like mad...
since they are BMW fitment, you're gona have to run adapters... and the smallest adapters you can buy without custom work is 20mm... leaves you with a final offset of et-7...


didnt older bmws have 4x100???????????? why would he need adapters????


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (dubvinci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubvinci* »_

didnt older bmws have 4x100???????????? why would he need adapters????

x2 rofl


----------



## matt_redd (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (L33t A2)*

you can get a 165/45/15 from Les Schwab
Federal Formoza $300-350 set of four 
* 90 days out pre-pay
if you want to sell these wheels i would love to buy them.
or if you know someone with 20 vane Alpina's with the 1" lip of the same era
BMW let me know.


----------

